# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Allgemeines Mountainbike Board >  Gewichtsfrage

## atomicfreak

Hy erstmal.
Ich habe eine frage, und zwar gibt es eine gewichtsgrenze im downhill?

Ich bin vor Jahren aktiv Downhill gefahren, und möchte jetzt wieder beginnen.
Daher hab ich mich ein bisschen informiert was es so neues gibt und so weiter. Da bin ich auf das YT Tues gestossen, nur frage ich mich ob ein Downhill bike so ohne weiteres meine 110 Kg wegsteckt. Ohne das ich mir für jede Saison ein neues bike kaufen muss... Oder nach jeder 5ten fahrt...

Hoffe jemand kann mir da helfen. Vielleicht gibt es ja auch andere "schwere" rider hier im Forum  :Wink: .

Danke und lg
Chris

----------


## Mexx

An deiner Stelle würde ich mich gleich direkt an YT wenden, schreib mal ein Mail mit der Gewichtsfrage, ich denke die können dir da sicher helfen.

----------


## Loki87

Tendenziell sind die Bikerahmen in der Zeit seit du das letzte mal gefahren bist wesentlich hochwertiger geworden.
Solange du die Finger von Coladosen wie den ersten Trek Session und ähnlichem lässt, sollte das eigentlich kaum mehr ein Problem sein.
Für dich bietet sich vlt. auch ein Hersteller wie Specialized an, welcher 10 Jahre Garantie gibt.
Komponenten sind heute eh weitgehend unproblematisch.

----------

